# Fake Club Seller..www.golfukworld.co.uk



## Smirnoffdog (May 4, 2012)

just thought everyone should know if they dont already know that this site sells poor quality Chinese copies of current well known brands. At first glance it would suggest they are selling clubs at a real affordable prices by leaving out the middle man, posting and tax! They also suggested "no hassle" returns policy you could assume that it might be a too good to be true offer! It is. The club I purchased could potentially kid some and obviously does when you compare to a real one, I have had it confirmed be TaylorMade that these are 100% fake due to a number of issues, Firstly a UK based site would not ship directly from China, and the big givaway,TaylorMade told me they do not wrap their grips and mine had there Grips wrapped, . I have several emails from the customer service email address promising that they do not sell fake clubs, I was told they where based in the U.K, then they told me they re based in the U.S and I have since found out the IP address is registared to and address in Austrailia I admit being an idiot and falling into the trap but I was in the market for a new Taylormade Burner Superlaunch and although slightly cautious thought well you never know!! I do now!  They suggest a UK customer service when in fact its someone in China with poor pidgeon English. I am know hitting them full on with bad press, exposure and in pursuit of getting my cash back and them off the UK web space!. Please steer clear and pass on to others. Cheers www.golfukworld.co.uk


----------



## MoonPig (May 4, 2012)

Ping g15s at just over Â£200? who are they trying to kid. Laughable really


----------



## DappaDonDave (May 4, 2012)

http://www.golfukworld.co.uk/goods-193-Titleist-Scotty-Cameron-Studio-Select-Newport-2-Putter.html

Bargain...


----------



## Basher (May 4, 2012)

"Different kinds of golf clubs for sale in Uk help you have an impressive golf experience." 

That sentence alone would have been enough to deter me.


----------



## Naybrains (May 5, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum, just think if you'd been a member on here before you'd quickly realised/been advised to Avoid www.golfukworld.co.uk


----------



## MadAdey (May 5, 2012)

My dad always said that if something looks too good to be true then you can bet your last pound it is. When a website is offering a set of irons for less than cost price then tread with caution.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 5, 2012)

Obviously fake here:

http://www.golfukworld.co.uk/goods-563-Golf-Plastic-Tees---2-34-100Pack.html


----------



## Sir Slicealot (May 5, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Obviously fake here:

http://www.golfukworld.co.uk/goods-563-Golf-Plastic-Tees---2-34-100Pack.html

Click to expand...


35 quid for tee's??


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 5, 2012)

Seriously, did the fact it was called golfukworld not raise your suspicions?


----------



## dotty001 (May 5, 2012)

and the fact they have no contact details


----------



## andymeloy (May 15, 2012)

I also fell for this scam - stupid I know, but I had no suspicions until they told me they were shipping from China.

Anyway, the reason I am posting is to tell you that you can get your money back. If you bought with a credit or VISA debit card, you should be protected against unintentionally purchasing counterfeit goods. 

I purchased with a VISA debit card, so gave my bank a ring. They have already refunded my account and will be taking action to recover the funds for themselves from the scammers. Result. Time to buy the PING G15 driver I was after from American Golf who put the club on offer about a week after I had bought mine from golfukworld.


----------



## seochris (May 15, 2012)

And dont answer any emails from Nigeria!


----------



## Parky33 (May 16, 2012)

Were you able to get your money back?

 I fell into the same trap, but cancelled my order within 24hrs and they advised they would need to take 10% of the payment, checked my bank balance and they have taken full payment.

Have had no contact from them since!


----------



## Andr3w (May 16, 2012)

Whenever I search for a club the listings are full of scam sites, it's no wonder people are falling into the traps.


----------



## Naybrains (May 16, 2012)

seochris said:



			And dont answer any emails from Nigeria!


Click to expand...

What you mean dont answer this......

I SHALL BE COMING TO YOUR COUNTRY FOR AN OFFICIAL MEETING ON THURSDAY AND I WILL BE BRINGING YOUR FUNDS OF $3.5M ALONG WITH ME BUT THIS TIME I WILL NOT GO THROUGH CUSTOMS BECAUSE AS AN AMBASSADOR TO NIGERIA, I AM A US GOVERNMENT AGENT AND I HAVE THE VETO POWER TO GO THROUGH CUSTOMS.AS SOON AS I AM THROUGH WITH THE MEETING I SHALL THEN PROCEED TO YOUR ADDRESS. (SEND YOUR CELL PHONE NUMBER AND THE ADDRESS WHERE YOU WANT ME TO BRING THE PACKAGE).YOU HAVE REALLY PAID SO MUCH IN THIS DELIVERY THAT MAKES ME WONDER. YOU ARE A VERY LUCKY PERSON BECAUSE I SHALL BE BRINGING IT MYSELF AND THERE IS NOTHING ANYONE CAN DO ABOUT IT.YOUR PACKAGE($3.5M)MUST BE REGISTERED AS AN AMBASSADORIAL PACKAGE FOR ME TO DEFEAT ALL ODDSAND THE COST OF REGISTERING IT IS $135.THE FEE MUST BE PAID IN THE NEXT 50 HOURS VIA WESTERN UNION SO THAT ALL NECESSARY ARRANGEMENT CAN BE MADE BEFORE TIME WILL BE AGAINST US.  SEND THE FEE VIA MONEY GRAM OR WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER  PAYMENT INFORMATION STATED BELOW: RECEIVER'S NAME:  MRS OKOH OLUOMA,ADDRESS: DELTA STATE,NIGERIATEXT QUESTION: IN GOD?ANSWER: WE TRUSTAMOUNT:$135


----------



## BobbyBaxter09 (Jul 19, 2012)

I was caught out by these guys on a Taylor Made putter. The thing I received looked like it was made using their feet! Don't deal with these guys and tell anyone who'll listen to avoid them. Then they might go away!


----------



## the hammer (Jul 19, 2012)

as they get called   ping pong


----------



## Largsgolf1974 (Jul 19, 2012)

Stick with your local pro, that's my moto.


----------



## Wolfman (Jul 20, 2012)

I use them for all my gear, top quality and faultless after sales service

JOKE.............

It is likely many others have been caught and it then gets sold on via ebay to try and recover their loss

Its a shame as China makes fine products most club shafts now come in from China but from reputable factories


----------



## Part_Timer (Jul 25, 2012)

STAY CLEAR OF THIS FIRM AT ALL COSTS. I have recently had a terrible experience with this vendor. This company, despite its '.co.uk' domain is apparently based in China and I was advised by my bank it has a track record of not only selling fake clubs but all sorts of other fake goods e.g. ipods. I asked them to cancel my order almost as soon as I made it and they refused to refund me in full. Don't be surprised if you get charged more than advertised and then get stung for duty too. This organisation seems to be flouting English law for online transactions. They do not provide confirmation of your order -  they just take payment. They do not provide a postal address either. They are not clear about the true cost of their transactions.


----------

